# Pacman VS Mrs. Pacman



## vgbjason (Sep 26, 2010)

Which is better?


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.google.com/pacman/ insert two coins is the better.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 26, 2010)

Ms. Pac-man. Different levels, ghost interaction is different, fruits, etc.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 26, 2010)

Mrs. Pacman
She's a girl


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Ms. Pacman is pretty.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Mrs Pacman, because I got it as a small arcade game for my TV when I was younger, and it also came with a racing game and a space invaders game 
...Pacman just came with Pacman


----------



## blade740 (Sep 26, 2010)

RIP PAC


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 26, 2010)

Pochmann defeats all.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

mcciff2112 said:


> Pochmann defeats all.


 
That's what I was thinking xD


----------



## irontwig (Sep 26, 2010)

*Ms* Pacman ***.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2010)

So if the general consensus is that PacMan was good, but Mrs PacMan is better
...and that Pochmann is even better
...wouldn't the logical conclusion be that Mrs Pochmann will rule them all (and I am not talking about his mother)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2010)

Personally, I enjoy the really sped-up version of Pac-Man/Ms. Pac-Man.
Ms. Pac-Man seems more appealing when you play it, for some reason. I tend to get further in the games featuring her than in the ones featuring him.
Personally, I recorded my high-scores from a few months ago:
Pac-Man 1980, sped-up: 84,670. 6-19-2010
Ms. Pac-Man 1982, sped-up: 104,580. 7-14-2010


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 27, 2010)

short history of Pac Man, mentioning "the perfect game"

I remember reading about this "perfect game" a few years ago, but then it also mentioned that you had to get all ghosts with all ghostbusters every time. That article said that nobody had done that, but someone had come as close as missing only 1 ghost

and now that I mentioned it, *this *is the best


----------

